# ACI 318M-05الكود الامريكي metric units



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (16 يونيو 2006)

*اليكم اخواني هذا الرابط الذي يحتوي على الكودالامريكي2005 بالوحدات المتريه
اتمنى ان يكون مفيدا للجميع 


http://rapidshare.de/files/23244220/ACI_318M-05.pdf.html


لا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم في ظهر الغيب
تحياتي​*


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (18 يونيو 2006)

*الحمد لله انه الكل عنده هذا الملف
ولا احد يحتاجه 




بالتوفيق​*


----------



## yassine-maroc (18 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom , you i just have a message from my a friend of he ask me if i have this ebook
jazak allah khaira ,
i,challah i send him the link


----------



## Adham (19 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="3 70"] 
بارك الله فيك يا أخي 
Eng_m.dhabiany 
و جزاك الله عنا كل خير
وحتى لو كان الكتاب عند الجميع , فأنت من ذوي الفضل
علماً بأنني شخصياً , حملت الكتاب الآن , من هنا , ولأول مرة
[/FRAME] vbmenu_register("postmenu_141257", true);


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (20 يونيو 2006)

Adham قال:


> [FRAME="3 70"]
> بارك الله فيك يا أخي
> Eng_m.dhabiany
> و جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> ...



*
جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز 
والفضل لله 


وبالتوفيق انشاء الله​*


----------



## abosalah1 (20 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يتقبل مجهودك الرائع


----------



## structural66 (13 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك لقد كنت محتاج اليه


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (13 يوليو 2006)

اني احتاج هذا الملف كيف احصل عليه


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (23 يوليو 2006)

ندى الجيلاوي قال:


> اني احتاج هذا الملف كيف احصل عليه



*
الرابط موجود يمكنك تحميله من خلاله 


وبالتوفيق 



تحياتي​*


----------



## rana hashim (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم رجاءا هل يمكن توضيح خطوات التحميل


----------



## rana hashim (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم الا توجد طريقة ثانية لتحميل الفايل بدون استعمال الرابط


----------



## khad4 (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (23 يوليو 2006)

rana hashim قال:


> السلام عليكم الا توجد طريقة ثانية لتحميل الفايل بدون استعمال الرابط




*مافي غير هذه الطريقه لانه ممنوع وضع الميلات في المشاركات 
لكن يمكنك ان ترسلي برساله خاصه وان انشاء الله ارسله لك​*


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (23 يوليو 2006)

khad4 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





*واياك اخي العزيز​*


----------



## C.Engineer (25 يوليو 2006)

[frame="13 70"]كل الشكر لك 

نسخة مميزه ونادره[/frame]​


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (25 يوليو 2006)

C.Engineer قال:


> [frame="13 70"]كل الشكر لك
> 
> نسخة مميزه ونادره[/frame]​




*هذا واجبنا اخي العزيز C.Engineer 

تحياتي​*


----------



## EGYDRAKAR (26 يوليو 2006)

يا ريت لو اى زميل نزل الكود يرفعه على اجزاء بالمرفقات لان اغلب مواقع التحميل محجوبة بالسعودية وشكرا


----------



## احمد حماده (27 يوليو 2006)

احسنت وسلمت يداك


----------



## سلوان (27 يوليو 2006)

كيف يمكن تنزيل الملف رجائا وشكرا


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكم على متابعتكم


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (28 يوليو 2006)

لم استطع تنزيل الفايل الخاص بـ Aci 318 -2005 بين لي كيفية الانزال ان كان ممكن لانني بحاجة له جدا


----------



## سلوان (28 يوليو 2006)

صراحة نا ايضا لم استطيع تنزيل الملف ارجو من الاخوة المساعدة اذا ممكن


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (28 يوليو 2006)

*للاخوه الذين يسألون عن طريقة التحميل 
اضغط على الرابط وسينقلك الى صفحة التحميل على الربدشير انزل الى اسفل الصفحه واختر من الجدول free 
بعدها ستفتح صفحه بها عداد في منتصف الصفحه انتظر حتى يكتمل العد ومنه سيظهر مربع يطلب منك ادخال ثلاثه حروف ادخل الحروف واضغط download بالقرب من المربع

اتمنى ان اكون اوصلت الفكره​*


----------



## Ahmed15 (28 يوليو 2006)

:55: :55:


Adham قال:


> [FRAME="3 70"]
> بارك الله فيك يا أخي
> Eng_m.dhabiany
> و جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> ...


:69: :80:


----------



## asm123 (22 أغسطس 2006)

بارك اللة فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## matardk (22 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (23 أغسطس 2006)

*الف شكر اخواني على المرور والرد وبالتوفيق 




تحياتي 
م محمد الظبياني​*


----------



## ASHRAFE (24 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت لو اى زميل نزل الكود يرفعه على اجزاء بالمرفقات


----------



## م مروان (24 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالعزيز الصبيحى (24 أغسطس 2006)

تحية طيبة منى اليك يا بش مهندس على المجةود المبدول ونسال اللة ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسنا تك


----------



## عبدالعزيز الصبيحى (24 أغسطس 2006)

اخوانى فى هدة المنتدى العملاق اتمنى منكم مساعدتى فى مشروع تخرجى ومشروعى هو (الاستفادة من غبار المسارات الجانبية من مصانع الاسمنت وانتاج مواد بناء دات تكلفة اقتصادية منخفضة)المادة هدة يطلق عليها الباى باص وانا استخدمها فى المعمل فى خلطات خرسانية تبعا لكود الامريكى والبريطانى فى المواصفات فاود منكم اخوانى ان تزودوننى باى كتاب اوحتى مواصفات الامريكية لمونة او اى ايضاح ترونة مناسب لمشروع فى اقرب وقت ممكن ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير والى ادارة هدا الملتقى


----------



## ابن البلد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

من الافضل وضع حل لمشكلة الرفع هذه . مشكور يا أصيل


----------



## زياد عقل (3 سبتمبر 2006)

[GLOW="CC0066"]بارك الله فيك يا أخي 
Eng_m.dhabiany 
[/GLOW]


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*الف شكر على المرور والرد


وبالتوفيق اخواني


تحياتي​*


----------



## عبدالعزيز الصبيحى (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوانى الى الان لم تصلنى اى رد على طلبى مساعدتكمفىمشروعى وانا بحاجةماسةلمساعدة


----------



## مهندس عراق (5 سبتمبر 2006)

كتاب قيم ومفيد جدا ونتمنى منك المزيد
ممنونين منك وبارك الله فيك
:15: :15: :15:​


----------



## RESEARCHER (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## faris7 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

باركك الله و الف شكر


----------



## معمر محمد خير (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ورحم والديك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AMSE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع ممتاز،،،،،
نرجو المزيد.


----------



## م/هاني (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (25 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك من قلبي واتمنى لك التوفيق 
منذ مدة وانا احاول امزله ما قدرت
وخيرا استطعت التحمل

تم التحميل
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (25 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك من قلبي واتمنى لك التوفيق 
منذ مدة وانا احاول انزله ما قدرت
وخيرا استطعت التحمل

تم التحميل
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## م.محمود سمور (26 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ارساله على ال***** mhmod9*************ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (29 سبتمبر 2006)

م.حســـن آل فـــرد قال:


> اشكرك من قلبي واتمنى لك التوفيق
> منذ مدة وانا احاول انزله ما قدرت
> وخيرا استطعت التحمل
> 
> ...





*تحياتي بالتوفيق اخي العزيز​*


----------



## AMOOOR (30 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## blackmo0on (2 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد ططاهر (3 أكتوبر 2006)

رجاء كيف افتح الكتاب و شكرا


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank you V V V V V much


----------



## phd_ihab (8 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور كتير يا اخي


----------



## عرام الحمد (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء كم وفرة علي من عناء انشاء الله يوفقك لكل مهو خير لك


----------



## engms.2006 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي الكريم علي هذا الكود الممتاز والذي يجعلنا نواكب التغير في المواصفات ومقارنة مواصفات الكود المصري والعربي بمواصفات الكود الامريكي 
المهم 
هل تستطيع حضرتك ان توفر لي الكود الامريكي
Aci-363
لاني بصراحة محتاجة جدا لذا ارجو من سيادتكم تفير هذا الكود لي في اقرب وقت ممكن لو سمحت لاني مضطر له والله 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (25 نوفمبر 2006)

لا استطيع تحملية فهل ترسلة لى على k_salim*hotmail .com


----------



## المهندس.نت (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير 
م.العشيبى]]


----------



## eng_diaf (4 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز لم احصل عليه رجانا المساعدة


----------



## eng_diaf (4 يناير 2007)

:68: اخي العزيز لم احصل عليه رجانا المساعدة


----------



## sawi (7 يناير 2007)

الرابط لايعمل ارجوا وضعه مره اخري...........شكرا


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (8 يناير 2007)

يا ريت لو اى زميل نزل الكود يرفعه على اجزاء بالمرفقات لان اغلب مواقع التحميل محجوبة بالسعودية 
واسال الله ان يعلمنا ما جهلنا


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياريت لو احد الاخوة المهندسين يرسل لي هذا الكود علي *****ي hnasr78***********
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تماره جابر (7 فبراير 2007)

ما اعرف ليش اغلب الكتب من اريد احملها تطلعلي مسج file not found ومنها هذا الكتاب واني كلش محتاجه لهذه الكتب


----------



## isiz5 (22 فبراير 2007)

لو سمحت يا اخي الرابط لا يعمل 
هل يمكن اي احد من الاخوة ان يساعدنا ويعاود رفع الملف


----------



## amin21990 (22 فبراير 2007)

هل يمكن اي احد من الاخوة ان يساعدنا ويعاود رفع الملف


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (22 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك......


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## امل لبنان (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا جديدة بالمنتدي وقد حاولت رفع الملف من الموقع الموجود لكن للاسف فانه لا يعمل

اتمني لو اناحداعضاء او الادارة تستطيع رفعه مرة اخري
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## isiz5 (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لمن يريد الكود يمكنه تحميله من رابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9892240/92d24309/ACI_318M-05.html?s=1
ودعواتكم لنا 
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## aalmasri (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخ isiz5
وهذه نسخة بالوحدات المترية
http://mihd.net/kyrwf4


----------



## amin21990 (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكور


جزاك الله خير


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (27 فبراير 2007)

Thank U My Freind Best Regard


----------



## kamilnezha (27 فبراير 2007)

Can You Send Me ACI Standard


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (27 فبراير 2007)

isiz5 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لمن يريد الكود يمكنه تحميله من رابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/9892240/92d24309/ACI_318M-05.html?s=1
> ودعواتكم لنا
> وتحياتي للجميع



*جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز isiz5
على مساعدة الاخوان​*


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (27 فبراير 2007)

aalmasri قال:


> مشكور اخ isiz5
> وهذه نسخة بالوحدات المترية
> http://mihd.net/kyrwf4



جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز aalmasri
على مساعدة الاخوان


----------



## ammar2123 (3 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل ... ربما ان المدة قد تجاوزت وانا لم احمله الى الان اذا امكن تحميلة على الرابط من جديد او برابط اخر
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## kamilnezha (5 مارس 2007)

please can i have some codes in visual basic that is usefull in civil engineering


----------



## خليفه ابوسنينه (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك وفقك المولي الي ما هو احسن


----------



## ahmadftt (14 مارس 2007)

thank you man very much


----------



## سالم العاني (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
لم استطع الحصول على الملف -غير موجود
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول عليه
مع التقدير

سالم العاني


----------



## mohd_zahran (14 مارس 2007)

لم استطيع تحميل الملف لانه غير موجود


----------



## جويعد (18 مارس 2007)

ارسله على *****ي


----------



## ahwaz (23 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز كتاب مفيد جدا و لكنني لم اتمكن من فتح الرابط الرجاء المساعدة و شكرا


----------



## engms.2006 (19 مايو 2007)

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الملف غير موجود 
ارجو رفعه مره اخري

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng.asmaaziz (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد امثلة على التصميم الكودالامريكى والبريطانى


----------



## العتيبي999 (19 مايو 2007)

لم استطيع تحميل الملف لانه غير موجود الرجاء ارسله على eng-abdullah25099*************


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (19 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا باشمهندس بس الملف مش موجود


----------



## Hasan Erikat (20 مايو 2007)

على راسي يا ظبياني


----------



## أحمد حسن الصقر (20 مايو 2007)

الملف غير موجود حاليا ، من فضلك إعادة تحميله


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (20 مايو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل والرابط الجديد الذي قمت بالتحميل من خلاله
http://www.4shared.com/file/6832996/7eb21fd8/aci_318_technical_changes.html?s=1


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (20 مايو 2007)

أسف الرابط الجديد الذي قمت بالتحميل من خلاله
http://www.4shared.com/file/15617591/1988166c/ACI_318M-05metric.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/6832996/7eb21fd8/aci_318_technical_changes.html?s=1


----------



## فاطمة1 (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم قمت يتحميل الكود الدولي للأعمال الصحية ولكن لم يفتح معي فماذا أفعل وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## waelalrikabi (3 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررين لكن يقولون انه الملف غير موجود


----------



## جاسم العيساوي (22 يونيو 2007)

شكرا في كل الاحوال


----------



## Asem Hamed (25 يونيو 2007)

الملف محذوف
شكرا على الجهد السابق والقادم


----------



## Eng-spring (25 يونيو 2007)

الملف غير موجود ممكن المساعدة


----------



## Ahmad Elmawla (25 يونيو 2007)

salam alikum the site dont have the file can u loaded one more time so we can downloaded


----------



## mshafey (4 يوليو 2007)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## أسماء السيد (20 يوليو 2007)

لا أستطيع الدخول علي الرابط لتحميل الكود الأمريكي أرجو المساعدة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء اعادة الرفع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

أسماء السيد قال:


> لا أستطيع الدخول علي الرابط لتحميل الكود الأمريكي أرجو المساعدة
> جزاك الله خيرا



الأخت والأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي رابط جديد للكود الأمريكي بالواحدات المترية: ACI 318m_05
http://www.zshare.net/download/52538001d80182/


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ريا عادل (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله بك


----------



## chaldean76 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز المهندس محمد 
شكرا على جهودك و لكن أرجو منك أعادة تحميل الملف، عند فتح الرابط تظهر رسالة أن الملف غير موجود.
شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## alileith (20 ديسمبر 2007)

ممنون اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engms.2006 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يا جماعة لو سمحتوا الرابط السابق مدته انتهت والملف غير موجود ممكن حد يرفع الملف تاني 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسان2 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

engms.2006 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



الأخوة الكرام
الرابط الموجود في الصفحة السابقة في مشاركتي مازال فعالا وقد جربته قبل دقائق وهو:
http://www.zshare.net/download/52538001d80182/
ومع ذلك فيما يلي رابط آخر :
http://www.mediafire.com/?bymg3g3yzky


----------



## depo (1 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك لقد كنت محتاج اليه


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (2 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو السعيد (4 يناير 2008)

i can't download from rapidshare it said i must to wait hundreds of minutes


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (9 يناير 2008)

شكرا" لك ودعائنا لك بالموفقيه والنجاح ....بارك الله فيك


----------



## روزانا (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا ليك جدا ...يترد لك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 فبراير 2008)

طريقة فك الملف


----------



## محمد الطائي (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله بجهودك الكريمه ممكن تكمل فضلك وترفع الكود على موقع غير الرابدشير واكون ممنون منك


----------



## باسم شتلة (17 مارس 2008)

أرجو رفع الملف ثانية لانه غير موجود الان على موقع التحميل ضروووووووووووووووووري


----------



## حسان2 (17 مارس 2008)

باسم شتلة قال:


> أرجو رفع الملف ثانية لانه غير موجود الان على موقع التحميل ضروووووووووووووووووري



الأخ الكريم باسم شتلة
مازال الملف موجود على الرابطين المذكورين في مشاركتي أعلاه وهما:
http://www.mediafire.com/?bymg3g3yzky
http://www.zshare.net/download/52538001d80182/
وقد جربتهما للتأكد, حاول ثانية


----------



## ماجدان (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا للبشمهندس حسان 2 وكل المشاركات 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الاعزاء 

بصراحة كنت احتاج اليه كثيرا


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
المهندس محمد الظبياني ... تحيه طيبه وبعد
انا المهندس محمد النوافله زميلك في الدراسه .
شكرا على الكود , مع انه اعطيتني اياه في الجامعه اكيد تتذكر هذا الاشي .
عندي الكود البريطاني للخرسانه والحديد و ال Ubc
اذا حاب ببعثهن الك 
تحياتي للجميع

زميلك دوما وليس يوما ولا حتى دهرا
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## محمد بابان (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل هل يمكن رابط اخر جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسان2 (20 مارس 2008)

محمد بابان قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل هل يمكن رابط اخر جزاك الله خير



أخي الكريم
الملف مرفوع على رابطين مختلفين وهما مذكورين في المشاركة أهلاه وكلاهما ما زال يعمل ومجرب, استعمل أي منهما


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (23 مارس 2008)

تحياتي يا مهندسنا


----------



## رجب صالح (23 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا بش مهندس على هذه الهدية الرائعة
ونحن ننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك
حفظك الله


----------



## الدرداء (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا لا اعرف كيفية التحميل


----------



## حسن محمد الحسن (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (16 يونيو 2008)

وجدت لك موقع تعليمى للاتوكاد 2009
autocad 2009 tutorials
http://autocady.blogspot.com


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مروان فارع (4 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكرك على ماقدمتة


----------



## علي نصير المالكي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ...
لكن الرابط لا يعمل ...
اتمنى تشغيله ...


----------



## اثير باسم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

لم استطع تحميل الكود وتظهر لي رسالة مفادها عدم وجود الملف . وشكرا لك اخي


----------



## engms.2006 (4 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مده تحميل الملف من الموقع انتهت برجاء من حضرتك إعاده رفعه مره اخري

ولك جزيل الشكر 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nashaat52 (4 يناير 2009)

الملف غير موجود يعطينى File not found ما الحل


----------



## عطية درويش (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

هذا رابط للكود الامريكى المعدل بالوحدات المتريه ACI 318m-05 Metric Units قد حملت من خلاله منذ لحظات
http://202.200.144.17/jpkc/hntjg/si... Code Requirement For Structural Concrete.pdf

مع الإشارة إالي أن الربط الموجود بمشاركة م/ حسان لازال فعال
http://www.mediafire.com/?bymg3g3yzky

مع أطيب تمنياتى بدوام التوفيق .............

م / عطية درويش


----------



## amefight (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

